# Iraq News Not Seen in the Media



## longknife (Jun 19, 2015)

*

Oil Exports on Target for Record High*


All we read about is how the Islamic State is destroying Iraq. So how can this article be true? They're exporting 3 million barrels of oil per day?


Read the full story @ Oil Exports on Target for Record High Iraq Business News


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 19, 2015)

Good for Iraq. ISIS simply can´t grab at this area.


----------

